# How did you choose your little corner of England?



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

What brought you to England, and how did you decide where to live?

I married an Englishman, so my entire move is mostly explained in one sentence. Some of the friends I've made here are also immigrants and I think it's interesting to hear their stories.

Here's the rest of mine:
I'm from Seattle, Washington, USA. I married an Englishman and since he has more immediate family than I do, I'm the one who moved. I'm in East Sussex, because that's where my husband already lived.

Ooh. My story's boring. So what's yours?


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Came to London on a working holidaymaker visa (to boost the CV - you're more valuable back in my little country if you have European or US work experience). Stayed for over a year, went home, missed the UK so much I was back within 6 weeks. Got a work permit (my visa was about to run out) and decided to stay for a while. Moved to Reading with a better paying job (had to get another work permit). Fell in love with an Northern Irish man who lived up north - got a job in Manchester (yet another work permit) and here I am! I plan to stay here for a while yet - as I have said before on this forum - Manchester rocks!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

SM, if you ever have a chance to travel down to the Southeast, let me know. Hastings rocks too (although my husband tells me I pronounce that "rawks"). Love to show you the hot spots around here. We just got done hosting two Americans who came over for the MacMillan Cancer benefit gig and they absolutely loved this area.

Likewise, when Keith and I get up Manchester way I'll letcha show us around.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks - will deifnitely let you know!


----------



## Doreen (Oct 18, 2007)

*You're from Seattle??*

Hi there, I'm actually not from Seattle but my mother's been living there for many years so it's my second home. Well, I guess third home since my home in the States would be Boston but I've been living in Rome, Italy for the past 5 years. I'm planning to move to the suburbs of London with my little family in or around June.

Today's my first day of looking around on-line and have been trying to find people who are living in the area and can give me some pointers.

How far outside of London are you living? My husband's Italian so as you say, no need to tell the story on how I ended up living in Italy!  But we're both done living here for several reasons but want to stay in the European community for a couple more years before heading back to the States.

Can you chat with me a bit to give me some advice??

Kind regards,
Doreen


----------



## jakesjag (Oct 18, 2007)

I have just joined this group. We are in process of moving from Dallas Texas to UK with my husbands work. The packers come on Monday. We are renting a house in Boxmoor area of Hemel Hempstead. We picked it because our daughters will be attending school at Abbots Hill School which is close. My husbands office is in Watford.


----------



## Doreen (Oct 18, 2007)

How did you choose the place that you'll be moving to? I have two small children and schools are important as well. Near the city for my husband and something nice and green for me. Seems like I'm asking for a lot 

I'm thinking to take a short trip to England next month to check it out. When do you arrive there? I'd love to have your feed back once you arrive.


----------



## ruscin (Oct 19, 2007)

I married my British ex-husband in the US, lived in London for 4 years, have just remarried - and moved to Yorkshire for trees, smiles and fresh air. Love it and never want to leave!


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hello, there! Newbie to the forum. I live in South Devon, and love it! How did we choose it? Well, it was chose for my hubby. He is in the Royal Marines Commandos (going on 23 years), and this is where he has been based for the past 16 years. He is originally from Bournemouth, Dorset. I am originally from West Virginia, and we have an amazing 2 1/2 year old daughter. Hubby has just transferred jobs within the RMC's, so is now working out of London. That means dd and I will be making the move to London to be with him in the next few months. Not looking forward to leaving Devon, or Cornwall for that matter. Love them both!*


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Devon & Cornwall are beautiful areas of the uk, You're very lucky ...... not sure how you will cope with the change to London though


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Yes, they are beautiful, and have felt very lucky to live and have our daughter be born in this part of England. Luckily, I have been to London quite a lot to visit and stay with friends, so I at least know somewhat of what I am in for. I have lived in big cities in the US, such as LA and Miami, so should be OK. I'm pretty up on the tube, so should be no problem getting around. Already have my oyster card and all. *


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a bit of a cliche, but a handfull of my friends were all moving to London. I was thinking Cardiff, but to have people I know around makes a big difference, specially when you're heading out clubbing, missing your family etc. But, I'll probably move further out once I get to know everywhere better.


----------



## Pebble (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am not certain yet of where I will be living in the UK with my will be husband in the Spring. We are hoping to move somewhere near Preston. Fiance is ending employment in Bolton the end of the year, so residence will depend upon where his new job is located. We may marry in the US in the Spring, and then soon after the honeymoon, we will be flying back to the UK, to where I will be living a whole new different life. Wow! I am not sure of what I will be doing for work in the UK. I have been doing some rock music promotional work lately, and may continue doing this in the UK. Before that, I was apprenticing as an electrician, and also worked for UPS for 2-1/2 years. Can anyone tell me if it is difficult for someone from the US to get work in the UK? My fiance says my obtaining employment should not be too difficult. He has suggested I enroll in a school there in the UK, to earn my teaching degree. He said I would be paid my tuition by the government? He said he would help me put together my CV now. He has also ordered me four books to help me read up on living and working in the UK. Two books were delivered the other day, called...Rules Britannia (An Insider's Guide to Life in the United Kingdom) by Toni Summers Hargis, and Living and Working in Britain by Devon Hampshire. Seems good reading and informative thus far.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't be too difficult to find work in the UK, once you have your papers in order (i.e. a visa with working privileges). Like all countries, they are tightening up on the border controls, so you may find potential employers reluctant to talk to you before your papers come in.

For the time being, you could try looking through the jobs section of a British newspaper (e.g. London Times) to see what sorts of jobs are being advertised, and what qualifications they are looking for for the type of work you'd be interested in. Large bookstores in the US, or "international" newsstands often get the London Times Sunday edition, or you could ask your fiance to send you a recent jobs section. Or try a jobhunting site like monster.co.uk

It's a bit early to be applying just yet - but scoping out the ads is a good way to get an idea of hiring practices or any qualifications that are particularly in demand. It could give you an idea about whatever studies you might want to do when you get over there.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I've recently moved from UK - Hertfordshire just North of London, so if you have any questions about that I may be able to answer them for you. 

I lived in Welwyn Garden City and Borehamwood, but also worked in Watford and Hemel Hempsted (which is a lovely place). My parents are based in Luton so I know that area pretty well too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## prjau (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,
Im currently living in Montpellier France (4 years now) with my French girlfriend. I stayed in Hastings UK for 6 months almost 9 years ago and I really think it must be the coolest place I have lived.
Its not impossible that we would move back there or at least visit again one day. But Im thinking that there cant be that many job opportunities in that area or along the south coast of England compared to London or Paris for that matter. Any ideas on that?
Thanks
/Peter


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Peter,
Welcome to the forum. I think it's safe to say that anyplace short of a major metropolitan area (like London or Paris) will be a bit lacking in job opportunities, but it depends quite a bit on several factors.

First of all, consider your line of work. There are pockets of high tech business located well outside big city areas, if you know where to look. Then again, there are some kinds of jobs that you'll only find in a big city - or conversely only in the countryside.

Then, too, your nationality will play a role. If you've got EU nationality, you're free to go to most other EU countries without worrying about work permits. If you're from outside the EU, you have to hope you've got skills they are lacking wherever you want to go.

Besides, you never know about job opportunities until you start looking. Who cares how many jobs there are available, if the "right" job for you opens up just when you're thinking about making the move? <g>
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As Bev said it depends on your line of work. Bournemouth was getting a load of banking headquarters down there a few years ago and I actually went for an IT job there. So it's worth looking around since as Bev says the right job may just be waiting for you to come along.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## prjau (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Bev and Karen

I am an EU citizen (Danish). Ill be finishing my masters (chemistry) in a near future. I think Ill be doing a phd after that here in Montpellier. But afterwards there's no garentee Ill find work here. If itll come to it, Id choose London over Paris any day to find the right job.
I moved to France because my girlfriend could find work here and also because studies are free. Apart from that (and the climate of course) there isnt much that attracks me here. Im just not a francophile I guess.

Thanks
/Peter


----------

